# Need Laptop within 40k



## bloodlife (Feb 11, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR)
40k(max 42k)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, HP, Lenovo, ASUS
b. Dislike:Acer

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
will be using Photoshop,AfterEffects,Ibm Tools like DB2,RFT.. watching movies.. Casual Gaming(CS,COD like)

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
resolution no idea..  Glossy/Matte anything is okie..

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
It's gonna be my frist laptop no idea about resolution..will be purchasing it within this week locally(Bangalore) or will buy online 
Ah..about graphic card..a mid level card is okie.. plan to use this laptop for 1.5/2yrs or so.

I've Zero'd on some pls suggest.. Thank You

Lenovo Z580  

HP Pavilion G6-2320TX

Dell Inspiron 15R N5520

HP Pavilion G6-2230TX

HP Pavilion G4-2049TX


----------



## ankitkr091 (Feb 11, 2013)

Go for hp g6 2320 tx


----------



## RON28 (Feb 11, 2013)

my vote goes for HP Pavilion G4-2049TX


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 11, 2013)

Keeping ur "thin and light" criteria g4-2049tx is best for you.


----------



## bloodlife (Feb 11, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Keeping ur "thin and light" criteria g4-2049tx is best for you.



Apart frm "thin and light" how about the spec's ?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 11, 2013)

bloodlife said:


> Apart frm "thin and light" how about the spec's ?



Specs are good for a entry level gaming laptop.(CS and COD will be breeze). Also photoshop and afterlife won't trouble you with this configuration.


----------



## bloodlife (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello,
pls suggest which one to buy HP Pavilion G6-2320TX or Lenovo Z580 ?
any other options apart from these?


----------



## ankitkr091 (Feb 12, 2013)

bloodlife said:


> Hello,
> pls suggest which one to buy HP Pavilion G6-2320TX or Lenovo Z580 ?
> any other options apart from these?



Well if u need thin and light lappy then go for hp g4-2049tx 

Else go for hp g6 2320tx


----------



## noob63 (Feb 12, 2013)

did you check new inspiron 14r & 15r series as per your budget you also check asus laptops ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

I have the Dell 15R N5520 myself, with a ram upgrade this is a killer laptop


----------



## noob63 (Feb 12, 2013)

did you check new inspiron 14r & 15r series nevermind check this i suggest to go for this one rather then rest
Sony VAIO E15127CN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## bloodlife (Feb 13, 2013)

@noob63 I thought of Dell Inspiron 14R @39490/- and Inspiron 15R no GC @39990 with GC @42990

some of my frnds who have HP suggest not to go with(reasons Heating,Drivers,Customer Support) does G6-2320TX has any issues?!!!

and the last time when i checked for ASUS was K53SM-SX010D.. any other?



tkin said:


> I have the Dell 15R N5520 myself, with a ram upgrade this is a killer laptop



proc i3..  can it be upgraded for i5 ..?


----------



## bloodlife (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello, Anyone looking at this thread..  ?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 14, 2013)

This is best. Great specs everything will be breeze. Also HP is offering extra 2 year warranty which makes this a steal.

HP Pavilion G6-2320TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> This is best. Great specs everything will be breeze. Also HP is offering extra 2 year warranty which makes this a steal.
> 
> HP Pavilion G6-2320TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


Why buy that when one can get the exact same thing for 36k?
HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

But I can vouch for one thing, dell laptops look a hell lot better than HP laptops, at least when comparing the G6 to Inspiron, but except the N5520 all inspiron except the Turbo models come with ULV cpu which is cr@p, so go for HP 2049TX, and if you are not sure about HP service get Dell 15R N5520.


----------



## bloodlife (Feb 14, 2013)

a local shop here quotes 
G4-2049TX @ 39800/-
G6-2320TX @ 43490/- 
G6-2313AX @ 39800/-

and a interesting ASUS, K55VM SX-046R(SX-064R) don't know properly has 3rd Gen i5(variant not known),8gb ram,750HDD & 2GB 630M @ 42k/-(local price)


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 14, 2013)

bloodlife said:


> a local shop here quotes
> G4-2049TX @ 39800/-
> G6-2320TX @ 43490/-
> G6-2313AX @ 39800/-
> ...




Which shop is it in bangalore... is it in sp road? You can actually get 2049tx for less than 39k there. asus laptop price looks good.


----------



## bloodlife (Feb 15, 2013)

I checked with 2 HP Store(Indiranagar/Korm area)..they all quote the same price..
i'm going today @ sp road will post the prices.

as of now i'm thinking of 2320TX if i'm getting it <42k else i'll look for 2313AX or the ASUS K55VM.


----------



## bloodlife (Feb 17, 2013)

2320TX is way over my budget now.. costs 43.2k/-  any HP's below 40k? with i5 3rd gen + GC ?
if not HP any in Dell/Lenovo ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes, G6 2049TX, its a steal for 36k in FK.


----------



## bloodlife (Feb 18, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yes, G6 2049TX, its a steal for 36k in FK.



@tkin how good is Inspiron 14R (5420) 
3rd Gen Intel® Core™ i5-3210M processor (3M Cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
14" (35.6cm) HD WLED True-Life (1366x768)
4GB 1 DIMM (4GB x1) DDR3 1600Mhz
500GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
NVidia GeForce GT 630M DDR3 1GB

compared to 2049tx or 2320tx..?


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

bloodlife said:


> @tkin how good is Inspiron 14R (5420)
> 3rd Gen Intel® Core™ i5-3210M processor (3M Cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
> 14" (35.6cm) HD WLED True-Life (1366x768)
> 4GB 1 DIMM (4GB x1) DDR3 1600Mhz
> ...


The CPU of this is the same as 2049TX and a hell lot faster than 2313AX, but the GPU is just a tad slower(~2-5%) than 2049TX(7670m), so I'd say 2049TX all the way, unless you have a thing for Dell, like I do.


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 19, 2013)

bloodlife said:


> @tkin how good is Inspiron 14R (5420)
> 3rd Gen Intel® Core™ i5-3210M processor (3M Cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
> 14" (35.6cm) HD WLED True-Life (1366x768)
> 4GB 1 DIMM (4GB x1) DDR3 1600Mhz
> ...




It's a good laptop buddy i was abt to buy it. but it all comes down under which one is cheaper and that way 2049tx is better.


----------



## bloodlife (Feb 20, 2013)

I was struck between ASUS K55VM (i5-3gen) and HP-2320TX.. after much ado finally ordered 2320TX


----------



## bloodlife (Feb 23, 2013)

HP Cancelled..!!!
Last minute changes made me buy Lenovo Z580..got today !!!
Config - Win 8,I5-3210, 4GB Ram, 1TB, 1GB GT 635M @ 44k+5.5% tax


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

bloodlife said:


> HP Cancelled..!!!
> Last minute changes made me buy Lenovo Z580..got today !!!
> Config - Win 8,I5-3210, 4GB Ram, 1TB, 1GB GT 635M @ 44k+5.5% tax


Good choice


----------



## bloodlife (Feb 24, 2013)

@Tkin 
Their's Problem.. Can't access BIOS.!!! Win8 Crap, HERE
got the product registered..when checked for the warranty it say's
"Start Date: 2012-12-23	End Date: 2014-01-21	Warranty: C01	Active"

How come it's 2012-12-23 when i have registered the product on 23/02/2013..!!!?


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

bloodlife said:


> @Tkin
> Their's Problem.. Can't access BIOS.!!! Win8 Crap, HERE
> got the product registered..when checked for the warranty it say's
> "Start Date: 2012-12-23	End Date: 2014-01-21	Warranty: C01	Active"
> ...


Same with my Dell as well, warranty starts when the laptop reaches the distributor, you have to call lenovo support to increase the warranty terms, plus wasn't lenovo giving extra 2yrs warranty? Or is for the Y500 only?


----------



## bloodlife (Feb 24, 2013)

I bought from a dealer, said he would check on that extra warranty btw found this from FK.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

bloodlife said:


> I bought from a dealer, said he would check on that extra warranty btw found this from FK.


Yeah, that's it, get it asap, 4 days to go, don't waste your time, if its gone, your dealer won't be able to do a thing, this much I can guarantee.


----------



## RingOut (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like you found a good deal, yes?  Lenovo almost always pleases.  I hope you get your warranty.

I'm putting together a couple laptop shopping guides: Ultraportable Laptops | Lightweight Laptops.  (Prices are USD, links to Amazon.)  I just thought I would ask if you think I should add anything to them?  And let us know how you like your laptop when it arrives.


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 24, 2013)

bloodlife said:


> HP Cancelled..!!!
> Last minute changes made me buy Lenovo Z580..got today !!!
> Config - Win 8,I5-3210, 4GB Ram, 1TB, 1GB GT 635M @ 44k+5.5% tax



Is that really GT 635m gpu??


----------



## bloodlife (Feb 25, 2013)

yes..i've not tested any games so far, as of now Intel 4000 (Windows Experience Index rates as low as 4.8 for Desktop graphics performance)

 sadly 96 CUDA Cores compared to 336 cores of GTX 560


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh wow nice... but the one with gf108 architecture has 96 shaders only. So urs shud perform smwher between gt 550m and 630m.


----------



## bloodlife (Feb 27, 2013)

3DMark11 Results


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

RingOut said:


> Sounds like you found a good deal, yes?  Lenovo almost always pleases.  I hope you get your warranty.
> 
> I'm putting together a couple laptop shopping guides: Ultraportable Laptops | Lightweight Laptops.  (Prices are USD, links to Amazon.)  I just thought I would ask if you think I should add anything to them?  And let us know how you like your laptop when it arrives.



Yeah now lenevo has brought out z500 with nvidia 645gt. That too at 48k only. Let's see if other competitors something like this at cheaper rates


----------



## nikufellow (Mar 1, 2013)

But what's the exact model no. Of this lappy with 635m 
Here in South the local stores still seem ignorant of all this model


----------



## bloodlife (Mar 1, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> But what's the exact model no. Of this lappy with 635m
> Here in South the local stores still seem ignorant of all this model



It's Z580 (Metallic Grey) Model #20135
At first even i thought it would have 630m but found 635m !!!


----------

